# Anti-circumcision slogan ideas



## HennaLady (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi all,
I had this brainstorm this morning and came up with this - do you have any?

"Keep your son's rights INTACT - circumcision is an adult's choice, not a parent's"

What do you think? I like that it doesn't attempt to force an opinion of whether or not circumcision is a good thing. It's getting at the fact that it's inappropriate to make that choice for someone who cannot consent. There is no rationale that stands up to that - even the ever-so-popular HIV one does not hold. Your infant is NOT at risk for a sexually transmitted disease! Let him decide for himself later on. And of course once he's grown up enjoying the natural, far enhanced function of his intact penis, he's very unlikely to give it up


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I think it's a good line to use, but a little too long for a slogan.
I can't think of anything better though(-; Maybe someone else will have a suggestion.
Jessica


----------



## emma1325 (May 23, 2005)

I like:

*If it ain't broke, don't fix it.*
_Keep your baby whole - don't circumcise!_


----------

